# Ghostwriting and additionals ! Best Video i've seen on this touchy subject



## ed buller (Jun 15, 2022)

She does it again. We are lucky to have her:



Honest and accurate

best

e


----------



## bitbrain (Jun 20, 2022)

The reasons why she cannot name specific composers are obvious, but as a fan of the genre, I wish I could know which of these guys are treating their workers like this. They deserve the credit for their work, and I want to know whose music I am enjoying when I listen to it.


----------



## Varishnipu (Jun 21, 2022)

The ghost do not need the credits….that is for the top level composer…..we should let the top level composer sue the ghost if she tells the secrets……every ghost composer must sign away the rights so the top level composer will not have the good name destroyed


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 21, 2022)

Varishnipu said:


> The ghost do not need the credits….that is for the top level composer…..we should let the top level composer sue the ghost if she tells the secrets……every ghost composer must sign away the rights so the top level composer will not have the good name destroyed


What are you saying??? Do you actually support this nonsense?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 22, 2022)

Varishnipu said:


> The ghost do not need the credits….that is for the top level composer…..we should let the top level composer sue the ghost if she tells the secrets……every ghost composer must sign away the rights so the top level composer will not have the good name destroyed


Worst take of the year!


----------



## I like music (Jun 22, 2022)

I suspect that post is either sarcasm or perhaps a language thing.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jun 22, 2022)

If it's sarcasm, it's actually pretty funny. If it's serious, it's quite terrible.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 22, 2022)

Varishnipu said:


> The ghost do not need the credits….that is for the top level composer…..we should let the top level composer sue the ghost if she tells the secrets……every ghost composer must sign away the rights so the top level composer will not have the good name destroyed


 I hereby nominate you for the 2022 Darwin Award.


----------



## Varishnipu (Jun 22, 2022)

The interns and assistants are to help build the top composer catalog…and then the top composer pay the people from the budget after…the interns and assistants must never attend the meeting or reveal his identity…always the top composer goes to the meetings and gets the awards…if he tells on me then my name will be damaged and I have to fire the inters and assistant for life


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 22, 2022)

Someone got lost looking for the controversial opinions thread.


----------



## ssnowe (Jun 22, 2022)

Varishnipu said:


> The interns and assistants are to help build the top composer catalog…and then the top composer pay the people from the budget after…the interns and assistants must never attend the meeting or reveal his identity…always the top composer goes to the meetings and gets the awards…if he tells on me then my name will be damaged and I have to fire the inters and assistant for life


To paraphrase:

I am the top dog composer, you are the lowly assistant. If you let anybody know I took credit for your work I will grind you into the ground and you will never work in this industry again.

Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Pincel (Jun 22, 2022)

Varishnipu said:


> The interns and assistants are to help build the top composer catalog…and then the top composer pay the people from the budget after…the interns and assistants must never attend the meeting or reveal his identity…always the top composer goes to the meetings and gets the awards…if he tells on me then my name will be damaged and I have to fire the inters and assistant for life


Are you Borat?


----------



## Bighill (Jul 2, 2022)

Varishnipu said:


> The interns and assistants are to help build the top composer catalog…and then the top composer pay the people from the budget after…the interns and assistants must never attend the meeting or reveal his identity…always the top composer goes to the meetings and gets the awards…if he tells on me then my name will be damaged and I have to fire the inters and assistant for life


Mister, your name deserves to be dragged down the toilet, through the sewer and out in the ocean


----------



## joegrado (Jul 5, 2022)

Varishnipu said:


> The ghost do not need the credits….that is for the top level composer…..we should let the top level composer sue the ghost if she tells the secrets……every ghost composer must sign away the rights so the top level composer will not have the good name destroyed


----------



## joegrado (Jul 5, 2022)

Are you a famous Composer undercover using the power of suggestion? I’m going to assist a Composer on a tv show. He made sure I’m on BMI. I hope it doesn’t become a ghost composer situation. 🙏🏼


----------



## HarmonKard (Jul 5, 2022)

So, what's that scenery in the beginning? Is that the property of her house? Because if so, I hate her.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jul 5, 2022)

HarmonKard said:


> So, what's that scenery in the beginning? Is that the property of her house? Because if so, I hate her.


Always tasteful and peaceful footage of the LA area.


----------



## HarmonKard (Jul 6, 2022)

Ok, well then, I don't hate her


----------



## Varishnipu (Jul 8, 2022)

The ghost composer need to remain loyal helper to the top composer in order to keep his job….if he turn his back on top composer then there will be no more work for him….if ghost composer try to tarnish the good name of top composer the ghost composer will get sued for ruining the good name of top composer….so remember to be loyal when you are not the boss


----------



## rsg22 (Jul 8, 2022)

Varishnipu said:


> The ghost composer need to remain loyal helper to the top composer in order to keep his job….if he turn his back on top composer then there will be no more work for him….if ghost composer try to tarnish the good name of top composer the ghost composer will get sued for ruining the good name of top composer….so remember to be loyal when you are not the boss


Are you a top boss composer? Are you accepting applications for loyal ghost helper composers?


----------



## ssnowe (Jul 8, 2022)

rsg22 said:


> Are you a top boss composer? Are you accepting applications for loyal ghost helper composers?


It appears that Varish is messing with everybody here, pops in every once in a while saying something ridiculous just to get a response, probably time to stop feeding the trolls.


----------



## Bighill (Jul 9, 2022)

rsg22 said:


> Are you a top boss composer? Are you accepting applications for loyal ghost helper composers?


What kind of top boss composer would post this?

Hello from New Jersey​Looking to learn alot about composing for film trailer. Thanks much.

Varishnipu
Thread
Sep 13, 2019
Replies: 0
Forum: Introduce Yourself


----------

